# Slain officers final act of kindness



## Archangel M (Aug 17, 2011)

> Aug. 16: A former Marine turned San Diego Police officer was shot while sitting in his patrol car on Saturday. But, minutes before he was killed, Officer Jeremy Henwood bought three cookies for a 13-year-old hed never met before. NBCs Lee Cowan reports.



http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/21134540/vp/44167629#44167629


----------



## WC_lun (Aug 17, 2011)

...


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 17, 2011)

Unbearably saddened to view that story.  The courageous and the kind are the people we *need* in this world, there are few enough of them as there is.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Aug 17, 2011)

.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 17, 2011)

.


----------



## Steve (Aug 17, 2011)

...


----------



## Archangel M (Aug 17, 2011)

http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap...L5WuDw?docId=cd9208a76e994da8ac2cae458f236792



> SAN DIEGO (AP) &#8212; The uncle of a man suspected of fatally shooting a San Diego police officer in an unprovoked attack says the news came out of the blue.
> 
> Larry Cowans said Monday that his 23-year-old nephew &#8212; Dejon Marquee White &#8212; lived alone in a rented apartment for about a year after several years living with friends. The occasional construction worker just bought a used black Audi sedan.
> 
> ...



This officer was killed simply because of the vehicle he was in and the uniform he wore.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 17, 2011)

.


----------

